# Looking For Dry Rub Cure For Cold Smoking Bacon



## clarkr (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi all,

I am looking for a cold smoke dry rub curing recipe or another source to buy premade commercial brand.

In the past I used Morton's Sugar Cure. Well they decided to discontinue this and I ran out of it last year. Morton also lists their Tender Quick as not a good source for curing bacon so here is sit with no bacon in my freezer.

Anybody have a safe recipe or a commercial brand for curing? A simple tablespoon per pound recipe or commercial rub would be great and convenient.

Here is what I had done in the past:

Usually I will cure and cold smoke between 25lbs and 35lbs of pork bellies. With the Morton S.C. it called for a specified number of tablespoons per pound so I rubbed the cut down whole bellies so they would fit in a large 2.5 gal baggie with the specified amount of cure.

Depending upon thickness of the bellies the cure times were about 7-10 days refrigerated at 38 degrees flipping daily. At the end of the curing process I would soak the bellies for about 4+ hours to remove excessive salt. Then let the bellies sit on a rack open in the fridge overnight to create the stickiness (can't think of what this is actually called).  Coated the top of the bellies with cracked pepper. Then hung and cold smoked the bacon 6-8 hours with apple or hickory or combo.

Also while I am at it, I want to make a homemade smoke pistol. Have seen some plans on the net. Anyone ever use one and how do you like it? I want to get away from the the electric hot plate and iron pans.

Thanks to everyone in advance for the help,

Clark


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 24, 2020)

clarkr said:


> Anybody have a safe recipe or a commercial brand for curing? A simple tablespoon per pound recipe or commercial rub would be great and convenient.



Your best bet is going to be getting some Cure #1. Use that at a rate of 1 teaspoon per 5# of meat then add whatever seasonings you want to create your preferred flavor profile. I use TQ for a couple of things but for the most part stick with Cure #1. It can be had very reasonably from numerous online sources, including Amazon. If you decide to give that a shot let me know. Myself and many others use a cure calculator posted by Diggin' Dog Farms to calculate the exact amount of cure, salt, and sugar you need for the weight of your belly slab. If you need/want the link, just let us know.  I've never used any commercial cures that came pre seasoned or pre mixed. Always done my own and it's real easy.

Robert


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2020)

High Mountain Buck board Bacon cure. Works Great on all bacons


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 24, 2020)

desertlites said:


> High Mountain Buck board Bacon cure. Works Great on all bacons



I figured somebody would come along with a good response...one better than mine anyway   

Robert


----------



## clarkr (Mar 24, 2020)

desertlites said:


> High Mountain Buck board Bacon cure. Works Great on all bacons


Hi, Thanks for the info. 

I looked at this product but it seems this is for 'hot' smoking? I am only cold smoking.


----------



## clarkr (Mar 24, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Your best bet is going to be getting some Cure #1. Use that at a rate of 1 teaspoon per 5# of meat then add whatever seasonings you want to create your preferred flavor profile. I use TQ for a couple of things but for the most part stick with Cure #1. It can be had very reasonably from numerous online sources, including Amazon. If you decide to give that a shot let me know. Myself and many others use a cure calculator posted by Diggin' Dog Farms to calculate the exact amount of cure, salt, and sugar you need for the weight of your belly slab. If you need/want the link, just let us know.  I've never used any commercial cures that came pre seasoned or pre mixed. Always done my own and it's real easy.
> 
> Robert





tx smoker said:


> Your best bet is going to be getting some Cure #1. Use that at a rate of 1 teaspoon per 5# of meat then add whatever seasonings you want to create your preferred flavor profile. I use TQ for a couple of things but for the most part stick with Cure #1. It can be had very reasonably from numerous online sources, including Amazon. If you decide to give that a shot let me know. Myself and many others use a cure calculator posted by Diggin' Dog Farms to calculate the exact amount of cure, salt, and sugar you need for the weight of your belly slab. If you need/want the link, just let us know.  I've never used any commercial cures that came pre seasoned or pre mixed. Always done my own and it's real easy.
> 
> Robert


Hi, 
Where do I find the calculator. I would appreciate the link

Thanks Robert,

Clark


----------



## zwiller (Mar 24, 2020)

"Morton® Sugar Cure has been discontinued, but that doesn't mean you can't get the same flavor seasoning, cure, and meat you are used to. Excalibur's MRT Sugar Cure was developed as an exact custom match to provide the same flavor and make the same product you are used to. "

ttps://www.waltonsinc.com/excalibur-mrt-sugar-cure


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2020)

Been cold smoking with high mountain plenty, other members here have also.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 24, 2020)

clarkr said:


> Where do I find the calculator. I would appreciate the link



Here ya go. Many many people use this and it's a great tool to have.



			DiggingDogFarm
		




clarkr said:


> I looked at this product but it seems this is for 'hot' smoking? I am only cold smoking.



Cold or hot really shouldn't matter. As long as the meat is cured, it's safe to go outside of the "40 to 140 in 4 hours" mantra. You should be fine. Desertlites is pretty sharp and he knows what he's doing. I can pretty much promise that he wouldn't steer you wrong. See that OTBS banner under his avatar? That's high grade stuff and only comes after proving you knowledgeable and willing to share that knowledge with others.

Be safe...be free...go forth and make bacon   
Robert


----------



## zwiller (Mar 24, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Be safe...be free...go forth and make bacon
> Robert


Internet win of the day!


----------

